

Ask HN: Isn't it time Ubuntu's Upstart merged with the Linux scheduler? - yid

Hardware has progressed far enough to allow a nice abstraction like that.
======
tobylane
I believe they have some big dependency from Gnome. Which should be avoided,
and as you and nearly everyone says - merge.

